# Overclocking E4500 More



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

Heres the deal, I have my E4500 (2.2Ghz Stock) running at 3.4 Ghz now but I cant get it any higher. My memory is kingston 1100Mhz stock ram , and my cpu settings are set at 310*11. The vcore is 1.52V (not including vdroop) the memory is currently running at 932 Mhz and i have all the timing settings on auto although. It has booted at 3.8 Ghz before, but failed the stress test.
my motherboard is a DFI lanparty jr. and the cpu is watercooled and was reaching 50C at the 3.8 Ghz stress. I also have a corsair 850TX power supply. If you need any other details about settings i can find out and post them. ( the vcore is high as its 65nm and also because i didnt want vcore to be the factor, it runs @ 3.4 at around 1.35V)
Do I need better memory? It still messes up even when I slow the speed down to 600Mhz. Also does increasing the FSB make a diffrence in gaming, or general windows speed?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you have your ram at max volts, as specified by the manufacturer? Increases stability. Don't exceed it though, ram can be pretty sensitive to voltage. 


That's a pretty massive OC as it is. I don't know if increasing the fsb makes a gaming difference, tried dropping the multi and jacking the bus, but didn't give it a good chance. Should of spent more time on it to see if I could get a tad more stability. Always worth a shot, only way to find out.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

My ram is at the max 1.8V rated, although i put 1.9v in it for stability as you said. When i booted at 3.8 I used a 420*9 to get 3.78 Ghz. I can't see why it isnt booting at all, as it at leasxt used to boot at 3.8 Ghz


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you try getting to the same place with 380 x 10?


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

I have, ill get the RAM and put it on 667 with all the timings on max for stability, Also the p45 goes up to 1600mhz guarenteed without an overvolt?
Ill try more combinations, however im not sure what is the problem, could it be the memory not liking the custom speeds?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Could be the memory, I usually try to run mine as close to the stock frequency as possible. Have you tried loosening the timings a notch? If it's 5-5-5-15 try going up one to 6-6-6-18 and see how that goes.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

Ill try that, ill put it on higher timings with lower frequency, once I work out which parts of the motherboard BIOS refer to what timings, since there are about 15 options for ram timings:grin: Then ill start pushing the CPU again, will it be safe to puch say 1.6 or 1.7v in it for a shot period of time ( 30 minutes) for quick stress testing?


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

It still refuses to boot even if i turn thmemory timings up, and I also tried 450*6 for 2.7 Ghz to test the FSB, but it wouldnt boot at that either.
Also my coretemp shows about 55C in prime95 with max heat settings, but speedfan shows 45C?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

6 seems a little low for the multi. Just been thinking, are you going right up there to the high fsb, or sneaking up on it a little at a time? Usually I'll decide where I want to get to, then go there in 3 or 4 steps, stressing it for a bit (20 minutes or so) at each level. Get it used to the idea eh. If you're already at 3.2, I'd try 320 x 10 first, the same place, but see if it's more stable with a bit of testing. After that try going up in 15Mhz increments, ie - 335 - 350 - 365 - 380. Sometimes you can get a little further by taking the scenic route.

I don't find speedfan to be very reliable, quite dodgy. Seems to work ok on some boards, then really off on others. Bios is usually the most accurate, kind of hard to get a load temp in there though. I use realtemp and coretemp, of the two coretemp reads higher.

What's the exact model or your board, I wouldn't mind do a bit of looking around on it. My P5K-E gets the pci-e x1 bug when I OC. Have to take the northbridge voltage off manual and set it to 1.4v. to get x16 graphics. Depends on your board, what NB volts, but could be worth looking at.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

I have got it to 3.5 Ghz now using a 320 * 11, Also my temps are quite high, usually i get around 50C under load but now im on 60C underload, although it is summer. Also my motherboard is a DFI lanparts jr. p45 t2rs, does this board have a pci-e bug? also whats the max voltage i should put in the NB for 24/7 use? My chipset temps are around 40-50C , because of close proximity to the GPU.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You'd notice the pci-e thing with a big loss in performance in games, very low framerates. Easiest way to check is on the mainboard tab of cpu-z, shows what the video card is running at for lane width. 

60 is ok for a load temp, usually 60 - 65 is the highest you want to go when stressed.

Might find this interesting. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ty-jr-p45-t2rs-matx-motherboard-review-7.html 

Part of the way down the page, there's some bios screens from an OC'd E8600, might give you some ideas on settings. 
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/reviews/9327-dfi-lanparty-jr-p45-t2rs-matx-living-review-3.html


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

My PCI-E lanes are 8x in cpu-z and gpu-z, I hope its enough for my GTX 275.
Also my fps is about 20-30% lower than the reviews. 
I honestly cant push it any furthur than I have, 3.5 seems to be the limit. However if I get enough money I will buy core i7 and x58. If money isnt so much an issue, do you think i7 will be better than i5, obviously i7 is higher performance, but since they are diffrent sockets, which one will be the one that catches on?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm waiting to see how the i5 goes. Once it's been out for a bit, there'll be a much better idea on how it's performance is. It may turn out to be the one to get, if not, let's hope it knocks the i7 prices down a bunch.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a pretty extreme overclock. I'm using a Pentium Dual Core E2200 (Basically an E4500 with less L2 cache) OCd to 3.1GHz on air (FSB: 280x11, VCore: 1.525V), and can get it only to 3.3GHz (FSB: 300x11, VCore: 1.542V), but at that point it gets too unstable under full load. Past that I can't boot, though that may be my PSU's fault. I don't see why you'd need to go much higher. At that point you might as well get a new CPU (which I am doing.  ).


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeh, Im definitly going to get a new CPU some time in the future, but with corei7/5/3 I'll need a new motherboard as well and DDR3, so its an expensive base cost.
i5 will probably be quite good once overclocked, i've seen a few plenimenary previews of the i5 o/c getting a bit faster than the i7's
One thing is, If I got an X58/P55 board, would it still be good in say 3 years time when the CPU's are a lot faster than the i7's? Or do you think the board would be too old to accomadate one of the newest CPU's (say 2 generations above nehalem)
Also I appreciate the percentage overclock is a lot, however I need to get it as high as possible for benchmarking reasons, even if it isn't stable. I the CPC benchmarking suite and my CPU only got 732 before the O/C and @ 3.4 Ghz its getting about 1070, so a good increase :tongue: still the more the better 
If it helps, could it be something obscure like the genclock or the FSB voltage?


----------

